# Fuel cut-off switch



## toniz (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi All,
Is the 2000 A6 2.7T equipped with a fuel cut -off switch in case of accident?
I'm looking at an accident damaged car, and i can get it for stupidly low price.
The problem is that the engine sump is broken off, and i'm worried about the engine running with no oil, long enough to do some serious damage.
Any inputs are highly appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## sd85td (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Fuel cut-off switch (toniz)*

what are you planning on using the car for? theres always risks in buying a car thats been in an accident, if it super cheap it might be worth the hit to see what happens, but if the price isnt right i wouldnt bother with it, could turn into a lot of problems and just a lot of money, as for the cut off switch i have no idea just my .02 cents


----------

